
Humanitarian Highlight 9/13: Helpful Handouts - oaktreebiz
Happy Thursday everyone! We are back with another Humanitarian Highlight for you to enjoy. This week we came across credit unions providing helpful handouts to the people in their communities. Check it out!<p>Meriwest CU donated $10,000 to 2nd Harvest Food Bank.<p>S.F. Police CU collected canned food items for distribution to the St. Anthony Foundation.<p>Marshall Community CU donated school supplies to local teachers.<p>Tarrant County’s CU held a bake sale with all proceeds going to Alliance for Children.<p>Tower FCU donated 130 school supply-filled back packs to the Boys &amp; Girls Clubs of Annapolis &amp; Ann Arundel County.<p>Nassau Financial FCU donated 557lbs of non-perishable food items to support local families in need.<p>Zeal CU delivered 80 backpacks stuffed with school supplies to Volunteers of America.<p>Thanks for taking the time to appreciate these awesome acts of kindness. Check out past Humanitarian Highlights here, and for any questions about any of our products &amp; services, email us or call 1-800-537-9598.
======
mtmail
I don't trust the submission. New account and a minute later submitted OP an
obscure CreditUnionSpanishDocuments with link shortener.

